# Hi from the Lycan



## Lycan (Nov 5, 2011)

Hello, I was following some How To's which lead me here. Since I was seeing so many dead people thought I would stay.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Lycan!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi Lycan, welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome home Lycan, Dead bodies???? I thought I smelled something........


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I just wanted to publicly admit that I had to Google 'lycan'.


----------



## Lycan (Nov 5, 2011)

I want to thank everyone for the 'cold' welcome. I just spent the last 6 hours in the Showroom looking at all the fantastic projects that everyone has done. Some of which I will be adding to my own haunt this year. Well done to everyone.

And thank you Dixie for taking an interest


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Welcome to the herd, Lycan!! Six hours in the Showroom?!? lol...yeah, it kinda has that effect on people. It's crazy, right? :smileton:


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Lycan.
Stay away from the showroom. It'll only serve to make your project list grow well beyond your time available to complete them. lol


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welocme to Haunt Forum Lycan!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello Lycan and Welcome


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey Lycan!..Welcome.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

glad to have you


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello and welcome. I promise that most of the dead people are fake. Most of them.

Ah well, have a good time, and as wildcat said, the showroom will have you busy for the rest of your life.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lycan (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanx again! I do feel welcomed.


----------

